# الي احسن مهندسي في الدنيا - المهندس العربي



## mohamed_elahdel (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل
تحية طيبة وبعد
اقتناعا مني بان افضل مهندس في الدنيا هو المهندس العربي اذا ما توافرت له سبل المعرفة و الامكانيات,
و كذلك المساعدة المعنوية كعامل اساسي في قيام عزيمته و همته بعمل ما يعجز عنه الاخرون و التاريخ يشهد لنا بذلك من علماء و اطباء و فلاسفة و غيرهم.
لذا فقد وجب علي كل مهندس عربي مسلم ان يعمل علي مساعدة اخوانه بما يستطيع من كتب و مراجع و كذلك تشجيعه في اي مشروع يقوم به و لو مساعده معنوية.

و بالنسبة لي سوف اقوم بما يقدرني الله عليه من مساعده فنية و علميه لكل اخواني حيث اني - بفضل الله -عندي من الكتب و المراجع و الكتالوجات - بحكم عملي - ما يجعلني استطيع ان اخدم به اخواني المسلمين.

وهذه المرة سوف ابداء بالملفات الصغيرة و التي تمثل اساسيات و مبادئ مهمة لدي كل مهندس كالتالي :
1- مبادئ التزييت والتشحيم.
2- بعض الحسابات المهمة للمضخات.
3- الصيانات المهمة لرومان البلي.

و الله الموفق لخير ديننا و امتنا الاسلامية.​


----------



## رنا نور (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بداية طيبة ان شاء الله 
وجزاك الله كل خير
وجارررررررري التحميل
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*اليكم افضل كتاب في ال gearboxes*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخواني و اخوتي في الله تحية طيبة وبعد

اقدم اليكم في الجزء الثاني من سلسلة افضل المراجع و الكتب و التي ارجو من الله ان تساعدكم و تكتب في ميزان حسناتي - ان شاء الله - . هذه المرة اقدم لكم افضل الكتب و المراجع في الــ gearboxes من حيث التركيب و الاشكال و التصميم بالاشكال و الرسومات التوضيحية - لعل الملفات حجمها يكون صغير و لكن هذا خارجا عن ارادتي و لكنها بفضل الله قوية بما فيها من معلومات - .

ملحوظة : من اراد المساعدة او اي مرجع , فقط يراسلني علي ال***** الخاص بي او علي موقع المهندسين العرب يكون افضل و باذن الله يقدرني علي مساعدته ان امكن

و لكم مني خالص التحية و الدعاء بالتوفيق​


----------



## رنا نور (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## غصون العطار (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك.


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*اليكم الجزء الثالث من حلقات المهندس العربي*

الاخوة الاعزاء

اكرمكم الله بقربه و اعزكم باسلامه و فضلكم علي خلقه

اليكم الجزء الثالث من حلقات المهندس العربي و الذي ارجو من الله ان تكون مفيدة لكم قدر الاستطاعة . كما اني احاول ان انوع في كل المجالات الهندسية حتي لا اكون مقصرا في بعض الفروع منها و كذلك حتي البي مطالب اخواني في شتي احتياجاتهم من الملفات الضرورية و اللازمة لهم في دراساتهم.

و حتي اكون منصفا فاني ايضا مجبرا من حيث حجم الملفات التي استطيع رفعها علي الموقع حسب تعليمات الادارة

و لكني ارجو من الله ان نافعة لكم و مفيدة و هو المطلوب منها

جعلنا الله و اياكم خير و زخرا لامتنا الاسلامية​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (9 سبتمبر 2008)

والله من أروع من قمت بتحميله من المنتدى 
وخاصة كتاب الهيدروليك يحتوى كل شىء عن مجال الهيدرولك مسابش حاجة
ربنا ينفعنا واياكم 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed morshidy (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بس هو فين الجزء الاول والثانى انا مشفتهومش قبل كده
ياريت تكتب الرابط بتاعهم لانى مش لاقيهم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة .

مجهود كبير اعانك الله عليه وجزاك خيرا وبركة .

مساهمة رائعة وثرية جدا .

تم دمج المواضيع وتثبيتها لتكون في متناول المهندس العربي للأهمية .

تقبل كل المحبة والتقدير على المشاركة القيمّة .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندسة توتا (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م زياد حسن (9 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة
الاخ محمد نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع و اهلا بك في احلى منتدى للمهندس العربي


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الاخ محمد اشكرك لأهتمامك بالمهندس العربي ...

جميع الملفات ثمينه وفقك الله


----------



## دايناميك (10 سبتمبر 2008)

أعانك الله على الساعده يابشمهندس محمد وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*و ها هو الجزء الرابع من حلقات المهندس العربي*

اخواني الكرام

الحمد لله الذي اكرمني بنعمة الاسلام وكفي به من نعمة. سلام الله عليكم و رحمته و بركاته. اليكم الجزء الرابع من حلقات المهندس العربي و الذي راعيت ان اختار مواضيعه لكي يلبي جميع المجالات التي تهم المهندس العربي كاساسيات و في نفس الوقت لها من الاهمية في حياتنا العملية و الفنية.

عسي الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا, وان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## اسلام عمار (10 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا ينفعنا واياكم 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*اليكم الجزء الخامس من حلقات المهندس العربي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

و الصلاة و السلام علي افضل الخلق اجمعين, سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام

اعود اليكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء بما اعانني الله علي جمعه لكم من كتب و ملفات ان شاء الله تكون خيرا لكم و تعينكم علي دراستكم و ابحاثكم و اود انه قد يعوقني في كثير من الاحيان اني - بحمد الله - املك مكتبة هندسية قيمة و لكن حجم الملفات بها كبير مما يعوقني في ارسالها لكم لتصبح الاستفادة كاملة باذن الله.

الجزء الخامس بفضل الله يحتوي علي بعض اجزاء من كتاب الـ Machinery's Handbook 27th Edition

هذا لما لهذا الملتقي من فضل كبير- بعد الله - علي و علي ما انعم الله به علي من فضل- الحق يذكر-.

و سؤالي الوحيد للاخوة الافاضل المشرفين انهم يقدروا ان يساعدوني في حل هذه المشكلة 

نفعني الله و اياكم بما من علينا من بعض علمه و فضله

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## نانو85 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

والله مشاركة ولا اروع مفيدة جدا ومختصرة سهلة التحميل غنية بالمعلومات

اخي اهنئك ولي رجاء ان تستمر في هذا العطاء بتوفير مثل هذه الملفات الصغيرة الحجم وذات المعلومات المتنوعة

نبيل مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجزء السادس من حلقات المهندس العربي*

الاخوة الاعزاء

تحية طيبة وبعد

لكم مني سلامي وتحياتي و دعائي لكم في هذا الشهر الفضيل و الايام المباركة بالتوفيق في حياتكم و دراستكم .

فاني بفضل الله و عونه اكمل معكم الحلقة السادسة من حلقات المهندس العربي و اعود اليكم بما استطعت ان اجمعه لكم من مواد علمية اتمني من الله ان تحوز رضاكم وتنال اعجابكم و الاهم ان تكون مفيدة لكم في دراستكم وابحاثكم.

لي تعليق بسيط ارجو الا يضايقكم, و هو ان يضيف كل عضو رايه في الموضوعات التي تطرح حتي يتسني لي معرفة احتياجاتكم و ارائكم في الموضوعات العلمية المطروحة او ان يكون له راي او احتياج خاص في مجال معين علني استطيع ان اساعده بما يوفقني الله له

و لكم مني جزيل الشكر, و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (10 سبتمبر 2008)

والله أكثر من رائع
نسأل الله العظيم أن بجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
رفع الله بك الامة


----------



## عبد الحق احمد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور وربنا يوفقك


----------



## سعيدوني (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جعل الله كل حرف وكل كلمة في ميزان حسناتك وجازاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## نانو85 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز بالنسبة للملفات الكبيرة انصحك بضغطها وتجزيئها ببرنامج الوينرار حيث تقسمها الى اجزاء حسب حجم الجزء الذي تريد فمثلا يمكن ان تضغط ملف ذو 10 ميكابايت ومن ثم تقسمه الى 10 اجزاء فيكون كل جزء 1ميكابايت وبهذا تسهل عملية الرفع والتحميل 
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه خير وصلاح


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

والله بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجزء السابع من حلقات المهندس العربي- افضل كتالوجات لــ Skf& Fag*

الاخوة الاعزاء

سلام الله عليكم ورحمة منه و بركاته , و الصلاة و السلام علي افضل الخلق سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام 

اما بعد,

فاني بفضل الله و كرمه علي اواصل معكم الحلقة السابع من حلقات المهندس العربي

و في هذه المرة اقدم لكم بعض من افضل كتالوجات للـــ Bearing لكل من شركتي SKF & FAG 
و قد راعيت ان تكون غنية بالمعلومات و النفاصيل الهامة لكل طالب و دارس في مجال الميكانيكي.

عسي الله ان ينفعكم بها - ان شاء الله - .

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## h2foo3 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks ya man ramadan kareeeeeeeeeeeem


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*تكملة الجزء السابع-من حلقات المهندس العربي*

اليكم تكملة باقي الاجزاء

من فضلكم اضافة الرد


----------



## virtualknight (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## حديد سابك (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا
ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng:abd elnasser (13 سبتمبر 2008)

نفعنا الله واياك بهذا العلم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
مشكور جدا جدا جدا وأرجو منك أو من جميع الأعضاء الأفاضل أن يساعدونى بتحميل كتالوجات عن ماكينات التغليف لأنى بحاجة ماسة اليها ولكم جميعا التحية
وكم أنا سعيد جدا بتزيل الملفات السابقة انها مفيدة للغاية ولكم منى جميعا التحية 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخيكم مهندس/عبدالناصر عجوة


يمنع وضع البـريد الالكتـرونـي في المشاركات ..
الإدارة


----------



## صبايا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

_مجهود رائع بجد ومعلومات قيمه _
_تسلم ايدك وربنا يجازيك كل الخير علي المجهود الرائع ده_


----------



## مهاجر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: mohamed ahmed elahdel ‎
‎ ‎
موضوع مميز‎ ‎وجهد تشكر عليه ... فلقد اضفت الكثير من الملفات المفيدة في تخصص المهندس الميكانيكي وهذا من حبك لفائدة ‏الأخرين‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام

نتابعك ونتابع جهدك في الملتقى


----------



## يحيى الخالدي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخ المهندس الفاضل الاستمرار في هذه المشاركة الجامدة جدا وارجو ايض من المنتدى مساعدته لكي يبدع اكثر واكثر وشكرا


----------



## sam19815050 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جاد العليمى (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*انما الاعمال بالنيات*

ماشاء الله يا بشمهندس والله مجهود هائل اتمنى ان يكتبه الله فى ميزان حسانتك كاملا اما عن طلبى ياريت لو حضرتك تنشر ما يخص مهندسى القوى الميكانيكية العاملين فى مجال البترول والغاز سواء فى اماكن الاستخراج او التوزيع وهكذا ولك منا جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed_elahdel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*الحلقة الثامنة من حلقات المهندس العربي - اروع المحاضرات الميكانيكية*

السلام عليكم و حمة الله عليكم و بركاته

الحمد لله ان هدانا لهذا وما كنا نهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله

عودا حميدا اليكم ايها الاخوة في الله بباقة من محاضرات في الهندسة الميكانيكية علها تكون خير زاد للطالب و الباحث في العلوم الميكانيكية

عسي الله ان ينفعكم بها و تكون في ميزان حسناتنا

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله​


----------



## eng:abd elnasser (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لك جزيل الشكر أخ mohamed ahmed elahdel واستمر فى هذا العطاء ولك منى خالص التحية واذا وفقك الله بالحصول على كتالوج مفصل لماكينات تغليف الحلويات والمنتجات الغذائية فارجوا تنزيلها على الملتقى لك منى وافر التحية
ملحوظة:الملفات السابق لاتقبل التحميل ولست أدرى لماذا 
أخيك
مهندس/عبدالناصر عجوة


----------



## فتحيبوف (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله يا بشمهندس والله مجهود هائل اتمنى ان يكتبه الله فى ميزان حسانتك كاملا


----------



## إلى فلسطين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الحمد لله على أن الخير باق في الأمة العربية والاسلامية بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعزك ويكرمك

بارك الله فيك وهداك لما تحب وترضى

في انتظار المزييد 

ولا اجد من كلمات الشكر ما يليق بك او بمجهودك


----------



## mohammedsaad (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك ويباركلك 
وننتظر منك المزيد والمزيد لان موضوعاتك مميزة جدا جدا *


----------



## محمود222 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشــــكـور .. وجـزاك الله كل خــير ..


----------



## ahmedzizo (3 أكتوبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## رشيد التونسي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## صفوت فوده (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جارررررررري التحميل


----------



## أحمد ماهر أدهم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا اعمل بصناعة الات تشكيل البلاستيك (الفاكيوم ) والحمد لله ناجح بعملي أرجو من لديه فكرة عن هذه الات وتطوراتها الحديثة من حيث الكهرباء والهواء والهيدروليك والميكانيك ان يفيدني بهذه التطورات وسوف اتبادل معه هذه الخبرة مع العلم انا في هذا المجال منذ 35 عاما اخوكم بالله احمد ماهر ادهم adhamfact @ yahoo .com*​


----------



## دمصعب (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جججججززززززززااااااااااكككككككككككككك الله كل خيييييييييييييييرررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد حسين العزاوي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جعل الله ذلك في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا على المجهود


----------



## senuors (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed morshidy (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
والله بدعيلك وانا بحمل الملفات 
بارك الله فى فيك


----------



## arslanouk (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور .. وجزاك الله خيرا
مع تمنياتي أن يصل المهندس العربي - والانسان العربي عموما - إلى مرتبة الأفضل


----------



## الفارس الملثم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الغالي
بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع
تقبل الله منك
ارجو من حضرتك مساعدة بسيطة
معلومات عن 
fire fighting
في مطعم
بما في ذلك من انظمة detectors
fighting
vetilation
...............
في انتظار الرد
بس محتاجه ضروري جدا بسرعة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ماقدمته في ميزان حسناتك وسدد خطاك ومكنك من تزويدنا بالمزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## khdkhaled (20 أكتوبر 2008)

jazakom allah kheeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## khdkhaled (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks indeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## khdkhaled (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز mohamed_elahdel
شكرا لك وليبارك الرحمن جهودك . وانا اقدر لك هذا المجهود الرائع
واعلم باليقين مدى ما تقدمه من اهميه , والاعظم من ما تقدمه هو سموك فوق
العلم والوصول الى روح الايثار والخدمة العامه وهي من سمات الانسانيه والرقي المعرفي
وما ساعات البحث التي تستنفذها الا زاد الاخره ومبتغى تقربك الى الله
شكرا وبارك الله بجهدك


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================


----------



## م.انس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م محمدفيصل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم اخوتى فى الله*
*نأسف للمقاطعة*
*لقد تم الانتهاء من موقع *


*رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم*​
*أنشر الموقع للعالم *​
*حتى تكون قد بلّغت.*​
​
​
​
*www.rasoulallah.net*​
​
​
 This is the Site that will describe our Beloved Prophet (SAW).... Please see it, learn from it and distribute to as many as U can!​
​ 

استحلفك بأعظم محبوب لديك وهو الله 
الرحمن الرحيم أن ترسل​
 هذه الرسالة لكل من عندك حتى لو 
كنت انا منهم​




اللهم يا عزيز 
يا جبار اجعل قلوبنا تخشع من تقواك واجعل عيوننا تدمع من خشياك واجعلنا يا رب من 
أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة​ 

​ 

​ 

يا رب الذي يرسل هذا الدعاء اجعله مع حبيبك ورسولك​(منقول)​


----------



## producer (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

بس لوكان عندك الجزء الثاني نكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جراكم الله خير الجزاء يا اخى


----------



## khdkhaled (13 نوفمبر 2008)

jazakom allah kher


----------



## مهندس حسام الحضري (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## hamza178952 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله بيك.*​


----------



## omaalrubaiee (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لا اريد مجرد التعليق ولكن بحق راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
بالتوفيق


----------



## omaalrubaiee (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لا اريد مجرد التعليق ولكنك بحق راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد بن عبد الكريم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي في الله


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ملفات جدا رائعة


----------



## elmalwany (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير 
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
كتب قيمة وشكرا لمجهودكم

جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## elmalwany (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## NAK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدا 
وجزاك الله كل الخير يا اخى العزيز


----------



## علي ناصر الغانم (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الله عز وجل يوفقك اخي العزيز محمد


----------



## elmalwany (1 يناير 2009)

جزاكم اللة كل خير 
كتب ممتازة جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (12 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك بما افدتنا خيرا


----------



## khdkhaled (13 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير و نصح لك


----------



## ايناس جمال (16 يناير 2009)

بجد فعلا مش عرفه اقول ايه على هذا المجهود الرائع الله يجعله يارب فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ((الباز الجريح)) (25 يناير 2009)

يا شباب اذا حد فيكم يساعني ابي بحث مختصر في مجال البترول


----------



## م زياد حسن (25 يناير 2009)

مشكور الاخ محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع الذي فيه اغناء للمنتدى وفائدة لكل الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعل طريق نور (كما تنير اعين اخوانك المهندسين العرب ) وهداك وثبتك على طريق الخير والنجاة . وجعل كل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك . (((((((((((( اخوك المهندس العراقي (ابو بكر ))))))))))))))


----------



## محمود العمراوي (14 أبريل 2009)

اقسم بلله يا مهندس محمد اني احببتك في الله بجد من قلبي ربنا يوفق خطاك ويكرمك ويجعلك من اهل الجنة مجهود رائع واهتمام غير عادي .... يسلام لو كل شباب المسلمين يتكتفوا ويسعدوا بعض كدا ويحب الخير لبعض بجد هيكون دة حافذ ودفعة قوية للامام ... ربنا يكرمك وتكمل وتفيدنا بمعلوماتك الجامدة دي اخوك من مصر محمود العمراوي


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (5 يونيو 2009)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (14 أغسطس 2009)

مليون شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع , اعجبتنى الكتب جدا وخصوصا كتاب اللحام

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amrhawash (14 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع يارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى بن الشرقاوى (29 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود كبير اعانك الله عليه وجزاك خيرا وبركة


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (30 أغسطس 2009)

أعانك الله على الساعده


----------



## albasha mohmed (31 أغسطس 2009)

thank u so much hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## moh.daowod (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد عامر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن هل يوجد لديك كتب عن الاداره الهندسيه و هيدروليكا الالات ومعدات تحريك التربه


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (26 ديسمبر 2009)

حياك الله وبارك فيك على مجهودك الرائع هذا


----------



## gamecenter (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعجز يداي عن كتابة كلمات الشكر لك لانك فعلا ابدعت وشاركت بكل ما يحتاجه المهندس الميكانيكي
وهذه فرصة لكل مهندس ان ينهل من كتبك ما يستطيع
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب واسكنك فسيح جناته انه على كل شي قدير


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## yahyaab (11 يناير 2011)

*خير الكلام ماقل ودل*

صحيح أن ملفاتك صغيرة ولكنها رائعة وفيها ماقل ودل،شكرا لك،وجبر الله خاطرك بخصوص أن المهندس العربي أحسن مهندس في الدنيا


----------



## hicham-21 (17 فبراير 2011)

*ماشاء الله يا بشمهندس والله مجهود هائل اتمنى ان يكتبه الله فى ميزان حسانتك كاملا*


----------



## muqdad1 (14 أبريل 2011)

اخي بارك الله فيك لما تقوم به من مجهود


----------



## منطلاوي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود كبير اعانك الله عليه وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## gemmy.713 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*خالص الشكر*

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر لك مجهودك ياباشا اعزك الله وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر لك مجهودك ياباشا اعزك الله وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## nofal (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## md beida (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير
وجاري التحميل​


----------



## ENG-MEC (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...


----------



## ashrafta (10 نوفمبر 2012)

thankkkkkkkk


----------

